# Connect to the hidden wifi



## gpyiii777 (May 18, 2018)

Can any one help me ?
* I am a new to FreeBSD so I installed it in my mini laptop Intel as a main OS and I want to connect it with hidden WiFi for download and install the other package.
I tried the (Quick Start) and when I write the command `ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev bge0` the output is 
	
	



```
ifconfig: SIOCIFCREATE2: Device not configured
```
my file rc.conf contains

```
wlans_bge0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="ssid <MYSSID> WPA SYNCDHCP"
ifconfig_bge0="inet 192.168.1.3 netmask 255.255.255.0"
defaultrouter=""
local_unbound_enable="YES"
sshd_enable="YES"
mounsed_enable="YES"
ntpdate_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"
dumpdev="AUTO"
```


----------



## SirDice (May 18, 2018)

The bge(4) interface is a _wired_ ethernet interface, not wireless.


----------



## gpyiii777 (May 18, 2018)

SirDice said:


> The bge(4) interface is a _wired_ ethernet interface, not wireless.


ihhaaa ,OK.
but how can i connect to the wifi?


----------



## SirDice (May 18, 2018)

It's possible your laptop has a wireless interface that's not supported by FreeBSD. What does `sysctl net.wlan.devices` output?


----------



## scottro (May 18, 2018)

Once you have that figured out, I have a quickstart guide to wireless on FreeBSD, assuming the card works. 

http://srobb.net/fbsdquickwireless.html


----------

